# a friend in need of a job



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have known this fella for a while now, he is a hard dependable worker. Just keep this post in mind if you hear of anything.

As far as vocationally I can wax and strip floors, run most types of maintenance/custodial equip, was actually certified in chemical spill clean up, that sort of thing. I'm good with computers and html code, graphic work, etc.I've worked four years doing fright receiving and assembly work at Toys R Us, building bikes, powerwheels, swingsets, you name it. I have tons of experience unloading trucks as I manage the crews night after night during the "season" at toys r us, and all year long on a smaller scale. I'm a quick learner too, always interested in learning, and not a fan of being second rate in my abilities.
</DIV>

Thanks in advance,


----------

